# Illustrator Dateigröße eps



## regurge (15. Dezember 2011)

wenn ich mit Illustrator (CS5) ein kleines Rechteck zeichne mit circa 100x50px wieso ist die .eps Datei so rießig? (über 300kb)
Habe schon länger nicht mehr mit Illustrator gearbeitet und alle Einstellungen sind auf Standard, bei den .eps Exportfunktionen habe ich jedoch fast alle Einstellungen durchprobiert, die kleinste Größe war dann circa 250kb.

Das beste Ergebnis hatte ich wenn ich die Daten als eps 3 Version speichere, brauche aber min. eps 9 sonst werden ausgeblendete Ebenen mitgespeichert


----------



## regurge (15. Februar 2012)

ich hols mal wieder hoch, hat hier jemand einen Rat denn es nervt - es kann ja nicht sein das die Daten so argh groß werden.
Normalerweise arbeite ich mit Corel da werden die Daten superklein und mit Illustrator erhalte ich kleine Megapakete - ich benötige min Illu EPS9 Daten.

Ich speichere wie folgt:
Speichern unter - eps - im Spechermenü Illu 9 und alles andere is tnicht angehakt, Postscript Lvl2.
Ich habe ein Seite mit 640x480px, darin habe ich einen Kreis der nicht mal halb so groß wie die Seite ist. In Illu habe ich um de 260kb in Corel 25kb


----------



## kalterjava (15. Februar 2012)

Hi,

das liegt dann einfach wohl daran, dass an dem AI-EPS eine Menge an Metadaten mitgespeichert werden (evtl wg. der Kompatibilität). Ich hab mal nur eine weiße Fläche in deiner Auflösung gespeichert und die Datei war auch schon 250kb groß, ohne ein Zeichenelement.
Ich denke im Zeitalter, wo der Datenaustausch bzgl. der Dateigröße nicht mehr die große Rolle spielen sollte, würde ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen. Schön ist es nicht, aber anscheinend normal.


----------

